# low country boil price? average price?



## smokinbass16

what is about the average amount of money you spend on buying all the food for yalls boils (shrimp, sausage, corn, all that good stuff) excluding the money spent on buying the tools like the propane and pot, burner, ect.? thanks


----------



## JD

It really depends on the amount of Shrimp you put in...everything else isn't that bad....But just for rough numbers...

4 to 5 lbs shrimp....$40.00
2 lbs smoked sausage....$6.00
1 bag new potatoes....$3.00
10-15 ears of corn......$6.00
Crab Boil.....................$6.00

So a ball park figure would be around $60.00 +/-

The amount and quality of the shrimp is where it gets expensive... I don't use farm raised shrimp in anything. It has to be wild caught for me to use it. 

If you can find some fresh crawfish you can sub some of those for the shrimp.


----------



## dawg2

JD said:


> It really depends on the amount of Shrimp you put in...everything else isn't that bad....But just for rough numbers...
> 
> 4 to 5 lbs shrimp....$40.00
> 2 lbs smoked sausage....$6.00
> 1 bag new potatoes....$3.00
> 10-15 ears of corn......$6.00
> Crab Boil.....................$6.00
> 
> So a ball park figure would be around $60.00 +/-
> 
> The amount and quality of the shrimp is where it gets expensive... I don't use farm raised shrimp in anything. It has to be wild caught for me to use it.
> 
> If you can find some fresh crawfish you can sub some of those for the shrimp.



Yep, that is about what I spend too.  

I DEFINITELY agree on 'farm raised shrimp' comment above, I won't buy them !!!  I also try to get US shrimp and won't buy shrimp from China either.


----------



## Beartrkkr

I don't like to buy any food products from China.  I mean if they have no qualms about putting melamine in baby formula, there's no telling whats in everything else, especially farm raised seafood.

I'll pay a little more for wild caught USA shrimp.  Of course shrimp size will dictate price, but the above estimates are pretty spot on.  Also take into to account the appetites of your friends.  I tend to "high grade" the boil and get more shrimp than filler so you'll need an extra pound for me...


----------



## cpad

same here, it always cost around $40-$55 per pot, but it is well worth it


----------

